# New to Chickens



## bantams1997 (Dec 5, 2013)

I recently gained 3 feather legged Bantam Cochins (whom I love dearly). 1 hen, 1 chick, and a rooster. The hen and rooster are buff and the chick (5 months) is black bodied with a buff head, neck, and breast. Unfortunately, my rooster died recently. 

I was wondering if anyone had general information about this breed. I'm eager to learn as much as I can about this wonderful breed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It is a mostly calm, laid back breed. As long as their care is what it needs to be they should be fairly easy to care for.


----------



## bantams1997 (Dec 5, 2013)

Is there any special things they may need (ie special feeds, minerals)? Are they prone to getting certain diseases?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not any more than any other breed. The only thing I was told some years ago is that they are prone to kidney disease. True? I have no idea and have never heard it again from any other breeder.


----------

